# To si piš



## Draz

Please what's the meaning of To si piš? 
I can't get the english translation.


----------



## slavic_one

Literally, "Write yourself that!", but as a phrase, means like "For sure", "You can bet on that".


----------



## jazyk

Mark my words.


----------



## Draz

Diky moc!!!


----------



## winpoj

Ovšem "Mark my words" není přesný ekvivalent, nejde použít všude, kde se v ČJ používá "To si piš", např.: 

Pudeš zejtra na ten koncert? To si piš. (To si piš, že jo).


----------



## Encolpius

simply: You bet!


----------



## Tagarela

Nazdar, 

Mýslím se, že to je stejné, které říkame portugalsky _Pode escrever_. 

Winpoji, nerozumím proč to není presný jak "_Mark my words_". 

Mohl bych pouzívat _To si piš_, například, když s kamarádem povídáme o kopané, potom on říká "Špaňelko je nejlepší národní skupina" a já odpovědím "Ne, to je vždcky brazilská skupina, oni vyhrájí mistrovství světa, to si piš!"?

Děkuji

*it is not very easy to write about Czech doubts only in Czech


----------



## Encolpius

Tagarela said:


> ...Winpoji, nerozumím proč to není presný jak "_Mark my words_".
> 
> Mohl bych pouzívat _To si piš_, například, když s kamarádem povídáme o kopané, potom on říká "Špaňelko je nejlepší národní skupina" a já odpovědím "Ne, to je vždcky brazilská skupina, oni vyhrájí mistrovství světa, to si piš!"?
> Děkuji



Ve větě, kterou uvádíš, to může být *to si piš* v češtině (jelikož anglický idiom mark my words neznám, nikdy jsem neslyšel, nevím) také, ale ve větě, kterou uvádí Winpoj, je to prostě: ano. Z toho vyplývá, že to si piš má několik významů. 

- Půjdeš zítra na ten koncert?
- Ano. / Jo. / To víš, že jo. / Určitě! / To si piš! atd...

Já osobně znám ten idiom v tomto kontextu.


----------



## SimonOF

"Mark my words" is pretty old fashioned and is usually used to predict something negative the speaker is sure will happen in the future - "The world is going to end in 2012, mark my words"."You bet" I reckon is the best translation.


----------



## Orreaga

"Určitě" - old fashioned?


----------



## SimonOF

I don't know anyone my age (45) or younger that would use "mark my words" except in a jokey fashion, to my mind it's more connected to wizened old men shaking their finger!


----------



## Kyslík

It seems to me that "Mark my words" is equivalent to czech "Pamatujte na má slova", not to "To si piš".


----------

